# What do you miss about DTBs?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Ever since I got my KDX, I haven't really noticed the difference with DTBs, but as I was looking at some of stuff today, my eyes landed on my collection of bookmarks. I LOVE collecting bookmarks - whenever I go to a bookstore and a bookmark catches my eye, I impulsively buy it. Which of course is bad for my wallet, but they're all some beautiful and unique. I have enough to own a little gift shop, and now I feel horrible that I can't even use them anymore. It's kind of depressing and silly (at the same time) really. I probably will read DTBs now and again, but my beautiful bookmarks will go to waste when I'm not. You can't exactly use a bookmark for a Kindle. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my Kindle dearly, but sometimes I miss DTBs. But how about you guys? Do you miss something about DTBs?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

1. Reading in the bathtub. I know there are ways to rig and protect Trixie, but the concept still makes me too nervous.

2. Covers. I really enjoy pretty covers! 

3.  Viewing pictures/charts.  I understand that the DX optimizes these features, but I have a K2, and know that sometimes these features are unviewable even when optimized. It's mostly a problem with books by humorous since they often use props and mock-ups.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Footnotes are a pain on the Kindle. To read a footnote you have to use the 5-way to move the pointer to the footnote link in the main text, click on it, then hit the "back" button when you're ready to go back. In a DTB you just move your eyes to look at the bottom of the page. It would be nice if there were some sort of keyboard shortcut to view a footnote, such as Alt-1 to go to the first link on the page, Alt-2 for the second, etc.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I agree bookmarks are really fun to collect. I miss bookplates I have a package of them I've never opened. But I'm determined to use them on some well loved hard backs. I miss personal notes from gift givers. I have a religious book I bought used that has a lovely personal note from the receivers grandmother. I miss hand written notes in the margins, but I still write notes in my cookbooks. And I agree with PP that footnotes are a PITA with kindle as is flipping to exactly the page you want, unless you have bookmarked it. 

Oh and most of all is probably book covers. Kinda like how album covers have been degraded since we went high tech with small cds. I remember the days of putting an album cover on your wall.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't miss to much about dtb's. Or maybe I do except all the things I have come to love about the kindle outweigh the things I love about dtb's. 

I do like having a collection to display on my big bookshelves. I guess I miss that the most.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Let's just say that I had been saving up for my DX for a few months, so my bookshelves were dwindling quite badly.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The smell of the pages.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly can't think of a thing. 

I live in a small house, and am hoping to eventually get rid of several bookcases that are full right now. I will always have a few DTBs, but hoping to be able to pare it down to one or two small bookcases


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Covers.  I have been sucked in by many a pretty cover.  I am awe of cover designers and cover art.

I like to skim and flip through books, and that's easier on a regular book (I don't like term "DTB").

I love the smell, too.  And I miss browsing through a good indie bookstore for hours. 

Luckily, I can love my Kindle still do all the above (just less), because I will still buy regular books-- for my library of best-loved books, for gifts, etc.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... the only thing I can say I miss is the footnote thing like NogDog said.  I've gotten in the habit of noticing them coming up and having the pointer near it by the time I get there... it's sort of become automatic if not second nature.  Besides that... can't say I miss the dust jackets or the sticky pages or the awkwardness of a thick book.  I don't miss the covers or displaying them either because if it's a book I want to do that with I buy the physical copy as well.  That way I can get the best physical version and not worry about ruining it while reading it.  This way I also don't have to have my leatherbound copy of "The Aeneid" and "The Canterbury Tales" sitting on the shelf next to "Help!  A Bear is Eating Me!" or something equally as fluffy and silly.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I also miss the cover art, and also the summary on the back or front flap.

I don't mind footnotes on the Kindle at all, though; I actually find it easier than finding the proper one at the bottom of the page, or, even worse, at the end of the book.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I miss the sore shoulder and crampy hands


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, you crack me up.  
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

sharing a book with family or friends. there is no way I am going to pass my kindle out 
Sylvia


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> 1. Reading in the bathtub. I know there are ways to rig and protect Trixie, but the concept still makes me too nervous.


Zip Trixie into a quart-sized ziploc bag. Perfect protection for reading in the tub. I use it for the pool all the time.

I miss being able to read the last couple of pages when I'm about 1/4-1/3 through the book.<G>

I also miss browsing my library for the next book I want to read. Looking through the Home page just isn't the same. Especially since I have 37 pages of books...

Sharyn


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I miss being able to read the last couple of pages when I'm about 1/4-1/3 through the book.<G>


Hee, hee, I _don't_ miss that. I could never resist spoiling myself, but I always regretted it!


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Honestly, I just miss the words actually being spelled correctly.

Sooooo many spelling errors in Kindle books due to the scanning process. It's kind of getting on my nerves.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Boy is that the truth on the spelling. I've noticed many spelling errors. Today I'm missing the excellent contrast my DTBs have. Nice white or near white paper and black text.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I miss the ability to go to a used book store or to Amazon.com and purchase a second-hand copy of a book in like new condition for only a few dollars (if that).  There are no "used" prices on Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I still buy super discounted used books. A lot of book I want to read aren't on kindle anyway, and some topics or formats are not really kindle compatible. Art and design books come immediately to mind. And while I am making a digital cookbook of my favorite recipes I'm still buying print cookbooks and magazines. Sorry I like color and pretty pictures. It's 2009 not 1950. Black and white is fine for text only but I am not limiting myself to just black and white e books.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I miss being able to read the last couple of pages when I'm about 1/4-1/3 through the book.<G>


I do that too. I like a quick peek to see if it's a happy ending then finish reading to see how we get there.


mwvickers said:


> I miss the ability to go to a used book store or to Amazon.com and purchase a second-hand copy of a book in like new condition for only a few dollars (if that). There are no "used" prices on Kindle.


I miss that too. Our library just had a big sale and you could buy books in great condition for 50 cents to a dollar.

I think the biggest thing I miss about a DTB is that with DTB's, I could throw one in my purse or the car and not worry about it. I never had to worry about a DTB 'breaking'. Now with the kindle, I tend to be careful with it. I would be very upset if something happened to it.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I glanced at my favorite bookmark yesterday. It was sitting all lonely on my bedside table and I missed it for a moment.

I did feel a twinge in Target the other day when I saw a few PB's cheaper than the Kindle edition, but I walked away and pretended not to notice. I didn't want to read them that much anyway *shrug*

The only other thing that occurred to me on Saturday was I can't get my Kindle signed by the author. Our local Borders had a book signing, and the author was sat outside the doors of Borders signing people's DTBs.  I *could* have bought one to be signed but I have no desire to actually read a DTB anymore, and I can live without a signature unless it was Stephen King maybe! Maybe he could sign felty inside of my M-Edge cover!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I desperately miss page numbers. I am not so good at math, and cannot figure out what page 18% of a 351 page book would be.

I also miss the covers and of course book marks too. But I so love my kindle, it so doesn't matter!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I only miss knowing how many pages are left before the next chapter break or the end of the book.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't really miss much at all. Well, going back a few pages to re-read something then getting back to the page I was on is kind of a pain, but that's about it.

For those who miss their pretty bookmarks, how about putting some together as a collage in a picture frame and hanging them up somewhere? You can get really inexpensive ones from Wal-Mart (like 12 5x7 with a really thin frame for $10 online, not sure how much each in the store) that might work for that.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

reemixx said:


> Honestly, I just miss the words actually being spelled correctly.
> 
> Sooooo many spelling errors in Kindle books due to the scanning process. It's kind of getting on my nerves.


Good point!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I still have several DTBs that I haven't read yet.  I'm reading one now.  I also love bookmarks and just bought one from Oberon.

When I'm reading on kindle, I do miss page numbers and good photographs when the book has them.  Also, I'm seeing fewer and fewer kindlebooks with the cover page included.  A table of contents that links to the location is important to me and some some books don't have that either.  Thank goodness it goes to the page where you left off.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't miss *needing* a bookmark.  Too many times I had to grab a napkin or scrap of paper to mark the page. (Although now I really have no use for those cardstock 'renew now' thingies that fall out of magazines like snow.)

I do miss being able to jump backwards faster to something important later in the book like a letter or list, but I've gotten smarter and now just highlight things as I go.

I have to say that the things I missed initially with DTBs are now replaced by the things I like better about my kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I have to say that the things I missed initially with DTBs are now replaced by the things I like better about my kindle.


I agree with that, particularly the ease on my eyes of reading on kindle.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to miss the feel of the book in my hand, then I got a wonderful cover that feels good, smells good, and looks beautiful!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone mentioned chapter breaks and that's actually a big thing I miss too come to think about it.  I would always flip ahead to see where the next break or chapter started when I started getting tired just to see if it was worth going for it or stopping midtext and that is much more difficult to do on the Kindle.  I know I've finally just had to put the book down midpage and come back to it later to turn the page and find I had like two paragraphs left until a break.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Someone mentioned chapter breaks and that's actually a big thing I miss too come to think about it. I would always flip ahead to see where the next break or chapter started when I started getting tired just to see if it was worth going for it or stopping midtext and that is much more difficult to do on the Kindle. I know I've finally just had to put the book down midpage and come back to it later to turn the page and find I had like two paragraphs left until a break.


Ah yes, I do too, especially late at night and I am wondering can I squeeze in one more chapter before I must turn out the light.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

danfan said:


> Ah yes, I do too, especially late at night and I am wondering can I squeeze in one more chapter before I must turn out the light.


I do that with DTBs too, but I often stop in the middle of a chapter.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

There is nothing I miss about dtbs


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I agree with reemix, the typos are annoying. Apart from that, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I miss the gold-leaf, leather-bound feel and smell of a good book. There is something ancient, like a literary spirit that lives inside them.

That is my experience with them . . .

Sailor


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Since we are talking about DTBs here I'll post I got my bookbuddy today. I didn't order from Amazon because they didn't have the fabric I wanted but here is what it is



I've been really enjoying using it.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Since we are talking about DTBs here I'll post I got my bookbuddy today. I didn't order from Amazon because they didn't have the fabric I wanted but here is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really enjoying using it.


That is really pretty. 
Like others who have posted, I miss being able to loan out a book that I really like. At work, we often talk about books at lunch and I always get great recommendations from my friends there. Usually when we are enjoying something we would bring it in and pass it around. Now when I really like a book that I read on my kindle, I feel a little guilty talking about it, since I don't have a copy to share.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love to loan out my books and rarely do, because my friends don't want them.  One of my friends always says she'll get her own copy.  I think sharing books is great. Books are not cheap, so it's wonderful when more than one person read the same book.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss NOTHING.  I am reading some DTB's that were given to me and do not like it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I rarely loan a book. I don't want to take a chance on not getting them back LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm looking for folks that refuse to consider kindle that I can give/sell my DTB to.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I usually donate books I no longer want to keep to an appropriate charity or library.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Somewhere on these threads there is a list of places i.e., USO, etc. for military folks.  The next trip NOB I do plan on taking a bunch and sending out.  Here you need Spanish language books to "donate" to worthy causes, other than a charity to resell.  I'm pretty picky about the charities I support, there are just too many here.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm looking for folks that refuse to consider kindle that I can give/sell my DTB to.


Why only those who refuse to consider Kindle? 

LOL


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I just bought some book darts and bookplates at Barnes and Noble this weekend.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm don't know?  Statement didn't make much sense did it?    Oh well, old age creeping up on me?


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Sugar said:


> There is nothing I miss about dtbs


LOL, short and to the point.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Why only those who refuse to consider Kindle?
> 
> LOL


Cause they need them more


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

My number one complaint, and this is probably TMI, is that my Kindle is much tougher to slip into my pocket and sneak into the bathroom at work during an unscheduled "break" than a small paperback.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

marianner said:


> Cause they need them more


Now that is a matter of opinion. 

I may have a Kindle (and I love it), but I am still a "book-a-holic." Even after about six months, the Kindle still cannot replace books for me. LOL

Don't get me wrong, the Kindle has its advantages, but I guess I'm just "old-fashioned."


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I just bought some book darts and bookplates at Barnes and Noble this weekend.


What's a book dart?

Re: What do you miss about DTBs? 
I'm still thinking........


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> What's a book dart?
> 
> Re: What do you miss about DTBs?
> I'm still thinking........


They are like this:



except I got them at Barnes and Noble at 18 per package for 4 dollars. For some reason they don't sell them on their website, I've only seen them in stores.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Sugar said:


> There is nothing I miss about dtbs


That's what I intended to say too. However, I guess I miss the covers. It used to help me figure out what to read next. I adore having a whole library to choose from but then I forget what made me buy the book in the first place! :::sigh:::

I'm trying to keep notes on the books so I can choose what to read next but I often forget to do it!

LOL Talk about a minor complaint.

EllenR


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I don't really miss much at all. Well, going back a few pages to re-read something then getting back to the page I was on is kind of a pain, but that's about it.
> 
> For those who miss their pretty bookmarks, how about putting some together as a collage in a picture frame and hanging them up somewhere? You can get really inexpensive ones from Wal-Mart (like 12 5x7 with a really thin frame for $10 online, not sure how much each in the store) that might work for that.


I like that idea. It would be great for an office or anyplace you still have dtb stored. 
I once saw on one of those home improvement shows where they took hard covered books cut out the pages and painted the covers all black. Then they stacked them open face down on top of each other in various ways. It was a beautiful piece of 3D art.

PS: I miss bookmarks, sharing books and color, but I'm happy with Kendle.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Someone mentioned chapter breaks and that's actually a big thing I miss too come to think about it. I would always flip ahead to see where the next break or chapter started when I started getting tired just to see if it was worth going for it or stopping midtext and that is much more difficult to do on the Kindle. I know I've finally just had to put the book down midpage and come back to it later to turn the page and find I had like two paragraphs left until a break.


I liked that too. I will say that Twilight does have chapter breaks. If I push the nob to the the right it skips to the first page of the next chaper and you can see little lines in the status bar. So, I guess it depends on how much time is spent formatting.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not miss anything about DTBs.  However, I would like to see page nos on Kindle and once in awhile the spelling gets a little spotty -- even for me.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'd like to know exactly how many pages are in my Kindle books. I just finished a really long book but I have no reference for how many paper pages there actually were. It would be nice if it was included in the info page or something.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I miss getting great deals on used books...like when you find paperbacks 3 for a dollar.

Of course, free public domain books on Kindle seem to be a good substitute.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I'd like to know exactly how many pages are in my Kindle books. I just finished a really long book but I have no reference for how many paper pages there actually were. It would be nice if it was included in the info page or something.


That is actually something I probably wish for at least ten times during every book.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I'd like to know exactly how many pages are in my Kindle books. I just finished a really long book but I have no reference for how many paper pages there actually were. It would be nice if it was included in the info page or something.


If you go to menu when u are on a page, and the scroll down to book description it will tell you how many prinnt pages the book is. Then I figure out my percentage completed that way.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks egh, I never noticed that page gave the printed page count. Cheers!

EDIT- BTW, if you don't want to mess up your home page sorting you can access the book description by clicking right with your 5 way controller.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip egh34, I will be doing this alot now.


----------

